# ET-73 Question



## pi in sc (Apr 11, 2009)

Excited about smoking a ham today, I started getting everything ready a bit early. I purchased a new Et-73 and pulled it out with the instructions and started to program... Since I am a few hours from the actual smoke, I turned off the unit and surprised when I turned it back on to confirm my settings and everything reverted back to the factory settings. (
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 GRRR!)

Is there anyway to save your setup so you do not have to reprogram  the unit before each use?


----------



## iadubber (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope, you have to reset after each power cycle. Or just leave it on. A few hours won't hurt it any.


----------



## ddave (Apr 11, 2009)

What he said.^^^  In fact, a lot of hours won't hurt much either.  I leave it on all the time when doing brisket so it is on like 18 to 20 hours.  I usually put in fresh batteries before a long smoke if they have been in there awhile.

Dave


----------



## drlouis (Apr 11, 2009)

that seems like a major weakness.  I'm surprised that on a unit as expensive as this there isn't some way to save your settings.  I was just about to purchase an ET-73 too. 

Is there another comparable unit that DOES have that ability?   I don't mind paying for quality/features, so it doesn't have to be in the same price range... necessarily


----------



## pi in sc (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree 100%... I would have looked around for a different unit if I knew this upfront. What further aggravates matters is the factory setting is 176 deg., so you have to go all the way around (up-there is no down button) before you can set to a lower setting. It took almost 5 mins before it cycled around to 140...


----------



## oillogger (Apr 11, 2009)

Dave,

I have the two probe ET-7 model and the same batteries have lasted for at least 7-8 smokes that were 10-12 hours long.  I suggest using the batteries until they die but always have replacements available.  It doesn't take 5 minutes to change the batteries and put your settings back in.


----------



## alx (Apr 11, 2009)

Thing is there isnt huge selection on market.I have a 20 dollar podler to go with ET-73.I have been hoping another company would jump in market,but i still like comfort of grate level temp- compared to smoker mounted.Definetly hoping market expands myself.


----------



## iadubber (Apr 11, 2009)

It should not take 5 minutes to go from 176 back around to 140. NO WAY. It's not that big of a deal to set the temp everytime you turn it on. Takes 3 minutes to set all temps tops!


----------



## drlouis (Apr 11, 2009)

don't take this the wrong way, but 3 minutes IS a long time to stand and press a button.  I'm guessing it doesn't take that long even.  If there isn't a better option, I'll go ahead and get one since performance is more important than convenience.  I just wish one was available with both.


----------



## alx (Apr 11, 2009)

The podler you just hold temp button-takes about 15- 30 seconds.It only goes to 380 or so,fine for smoking.I do like maverick quality though-but my podlers probably 5 years old.


----------



## ddave (Apr 11, 2009)

You're right.  And if I'm smoking during the day, I don't worry about it as much.  I'll just leave the battires in.  But if I am doing one overnight -- where I might sleep for a bit -- I like to have fresh batteries in case  the alarm goes off and I don't hear it right away.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## pi in sc (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok 3 mins. But too long when all it really needs is a up AND down setting. But it got old real quick pushing that damn button a couple of hundred times... Another problem, I was walking around with the receiver and went out of range... No warning. The two temps just stopped updating. Is there a setting to warn you if the transmitter and receiver stop talking?


----------



## ddave (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, a down button would be nice.  Sucks to have to go around the horn all the way if you hold the button down too long.  

You don't have to push the button repeatedly.  Just hold it down.

I have also found that their range is not the greatest and if you exceed the range there is no warning.  But for what they are and for what they cost, I still think they are pretty useful.

Dave


----------



## pi in sc (Apr 19, 2009)

AHHH! Didnt realize you could hold the button down and let the temp roll. Thanks for that! I agree tho, very useful. I just expected more given the positive feedback I read on this forum.


----------



## nysmokes (May 18, 2009)

I am having a difficult time pulling the trigger on a thermometer.  I like that this has both a meat reading and grate level.

I do see that everyone is a little annoyed with the setup, but ultimately, how well does this thermometer work?  the ET-7 is a bit cheaper, but does not have the smoker reading, which I think is important.

Also - on Amazon there seems to be a lot of so-so reviews.  Hate to spend $50 on something that may not be so great.

Let me know what you all think about the units performance.

Thanks


----------



## ddave (May 19, 2009)

You can get it here for $39.00.

http://www.ikitchen.com/maresmth.htm...S_010=maresmth

I have one and like it. The major complaints seem to be tiny on/off switches that may break easy. I am careful and have not had a problem. You have to take the battery cover off to turn on the transmitter. I understand this is for waterproofing. Again, not a huge problem. Only takes a couple of secconds. Doesn't work to 100 feet as advertised. This would be an open air spec anyways. Range is going to be shorter through walls, doors, lead plates, etc.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Difficult to program.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I don't really think so. Not super convenient to go all the way around the numbers since you can only adjust it up but not the end of the world. Difficult to get units to link. Turn on the reciever first then the transmitter. I've never had a problem. Can't really think of anything else.

The one complaint I have heard that I do agree with is it gives no audible signal if it loses communication so you have to be real careful if you're roaming around with it. I set mine about 40 feet from the smoker and it reads through a sliding glass door so I've not had the signal dropping problem that others have described.

It's not perfect but for a dual probe model with high and low smoker temp alarms (which is why I bought it) it does the job for me.  If anyone spots another model that is dual probe with high and low temp alarms, please let me know.

Dave


----------



## abchristy (May 19, 2009)

I used my new ET-73 over the weekend & just love it.


----------



## nysmokes (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the cheaper option!!!

I guess I have to bite the bullet if I want to do pork butt, fatties, and ultimately a brisket at some point.

I'll be back to give my thoughts once I buy, and have the chance to use it a few times!

Thanks - and keep your thoughts and opinions coming!


----------



## DanMcG (May 20, 2009)

Don't buy from Ikitchen....I tried them first when I got my ET73 and they gave me the run around for weeks. Zero customer service! the first time I ever had to get my  CC company involved.
just my 2 cents


----------



## ddave (May 20, 2009)

That's good to know.  I bought mine from Amazon almost a year ago but it seems like they really jacked up the price.  I though I paid somewhere around $39.00 for it but can't remember for sure.

Dave


----------



## oregonsmoker (May 20, 2009)

Can't you put it in Stanby Mode?


----------



## abchristy (May 20, 2009)

I just purchased mine from Amazon @ $43.00 w/ free shipping.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 20, 2009)

I have had a run of bad luck on the meat probes - Ordered (2) and one was bad right out of the box - it was reading 110 degrees ambient temp when it was 70...  Don't do like I did and submerge the probe in water when cooling your sausages....DOH!


----------



## erain (May 20, 2009)

when i got mine on ebay for 37 bux i thought same thing, what a pain ita... but the smoker box high/low monitor is what makes this thermo... 

and as far as how long it takes to go thru the temp range....if you just hold the button in, 24 seconds.... i dont even notice it anymore, just use it a couple a times and you will have forgotten all about its minor short comings. i think its a great thermo and compared to the grief i have had with the walmart thermos and others... 

one thing i will say though, i had a taylor, it lasted me somewheres between 5-7 years before finally giving up. prolly one too many nights left outside. but same issues and only single probe and no reciever.. but still was a good quality thermo.


----------

